# Port Alfred (Eastern Cape) houses available for rent?



## ZTraveler (Jun 8, 2011)

Hope this is the right place to post this...

My wife and I are looking at going to Port Alfred to help in deaf community (ASL), and were wondering if there are any houses for rent for an extended period? We would probably stay for at least 3 months to start, and then see about moving there.

Anyone?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

ZTraveler said:


> Hope this is the right place to post this...
> 
> My wife and I are looking at going to Port Alfred to help in deaf community (ASL), and were wondering if there are any houses for rent for an extended period? We would probably stay for at least 3 months to start, and then see about moving there.
> 
> Anyone?


Have you tried a google search?

I am sure there will be many furnished holiday homes available.

http://www.portalfred.harcourts.co.za/?gclid=CL_D2dKpj6oCFYImpAodcDWtxA


----------

